# VANS "KNU Skool" - freeriden, skaten, Freizeit



## derKrüger (29. Oktober 2005)

Der Schuh ist kaum noch zu bekommen und absolut KULT! 

Viel Spaß beim Bieten


...::: Ebay-Link :::...


----------

